# antibiotic make stomach feel better?



## johnyoz (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, is there an explanation why taking antibiotic make my stomach feeling better? My stomach always feel discomfort, stools are always loose, I only have hard stools when i'm feeling very healthy. Everytime i take antibiotic my stomach feels much better and stools are coming out hard. Does anybody have any idea why? thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

First, why are you taking one?Have you been diagnosed with IBS?


----------



## johnyoz (Nov 28, 2007)

i took antibiotic(cipro) just to see if it help with my stomach. I have never tested for IBS, i'm just assuming i have IBS, since i always have some sort of discomfort in my stomach, such as indigestion, too much acid, bloating.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

So a doctor just prescribed an antibitoic to you?You should not self diagnose IBS, because there are many conditions, some serious that can mimick some symptoms of IBS.It is very important to see a doctor and get evaluated.So you know the leading cause of misdiagnoses is self diagnoses. So its really important not to assume you have IBS.This is however on antibiotics and IBS.FYIIFFGD Watch these video interviews with Dr Eammon Quigley to learn about Gut Flora, Probiotics, and Antibiotics, http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=91663 Some of the symptoms you are describing also maybe upper gi problems.Make sure you see and work with a doctor.


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Eric,Remember me?? Well after being diagnosed with IBS by two different doctors I went back again because my symptoms had come back with a vengence. What is funny is this guy asking about antibiotics. It seems that I have a high concentration of hydrogen in my gut. Doctor prescribed Cipro and the symptom have all but retreated back to where i was a few years back. Funny huh??I wonder why they never did the hydrogen last year when I was suffering so badly. I think this is a very important for anyone that complains of infected smelling stool.Chris JonasPortland Or


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Johnny,Ya best be really careful when taking any antibiotics. In some cases it will make things worse. I just had a hydrogen test and it came back VERY positive. Doc prescribed Cipro to me. Now this is after 3 years of hell, 2 colonoscopies one failed, and lots of other tests. I was in hell, so now I wonder what will happen after my course of Cipro and will i need to take probiotics? Eric is a smart guys though sometime I may not agree with him but, messing around with prescription drugs in most cases is VERY unwise. Get some tests, spend some cash, get some answers. Most of all find a sympathetic doctor cause lots of them still think its all in the mind.Chris Jonas


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Flowby Jonas, yes I do remember.It sounds like they tested you for another condition called SIBO or Small Bowel Bacterial Overgrowth and you tested positive.Have you read any of the info in the SIBO forum?"infected smelling stool."Have you ever been tested for C-diff out of curiosity?


----------



## johnyoz (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for all your replies and advises. I will go see a doctor and do some tests. But i'm still trying to understand why antibiotic makes my stomach feel much better, just want to learn more about my condition. thanks


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi guys When I first came down with D every three days after taking amoxicilian sp for dental work. The Dr gave me an antibiotic. And during the approx 9 days on this med(cipro) I was completely healthy normal stools)and three days after I finished the medication bam D again repeating every three days. I went back to the doc and got a different med metrodiazonal sp and again taking this med, I was completely healthy, but when I finished up the meds three days later D hell again. Back to the Dr again this time he gives me nystatin sp and again I'm healthy normal bms. And when I finished this medicine again with the D, every three days. All the other symptoms bloating, gas, D, C, burning, etc came later. I think the Dr inadvertently created a super bug in me. The standard treatment for H-pylori, a bacteria is TWO antibiotics and a stomach acid suppressor. This is just my opinion, but If you are still on these meds and are doing well, I think you should eat garlic, and lots of it. Garlic has three things that kill the bad guys and it's a prebiotic, so it feeds the good guys! Years later, desperate for relief I took cipro again and it didn't work, same with the other two meds mentioned above. I even took the H-pylori meds and again no luck. Garlic is the only thing I find lessens my condition. And defiantly take probiotics, antibiotics kill the good guys and then yeast has a field day, been there done it! Good luck and hope this info was helpful!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well there are GI problems antibiotics ARE used to treat. SIBO, H. Pylori infection, C. Diff overgrowth, Chronic Giardia, etc.You might have one of them. Go to the doctor and get tested to see what you do have so they can get you the best treatment rather than randomly taking things to see if they help.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"just want to learn more about my condition"But you don't know what condition you have until you see a doctor about what is causing your symptoms and different conditions require different treatments.That's why you need to see a doctor first.FYI J Dig Dis. 2007 Feb;8(1):2-7. LinksBacterial flora in irritable bowel syndrome: role in pathophysiology, implications for management.Quigley EM.Alimentary Pharmabiotic Center, University College Cork, Cork, Ireland. [email protected] bowel syndrome (IBS) may, in part at least, result from a dysfunctional interaction between the indigenous flora and the intestinal mucosa which, in turn, leads to immune activation in the colonic mucosa. Some propose a role for bacterial overgrowth as a common causative factor in the pathogenesis of symptoms in IBS; other evidence points to more subtle qualitative changes in the colonic flora; *both hypotheses remain to be confirmed but the likelihood that bacterial overgrowth will prove to be a major factor in IBS now seems remote.* Nevertheless, short-term therapy with either antibiotics or probiotics does seem to reduce symptoms among IBS patients. It seems most likely that the benefits of antibiotic therapy are mediated through subtle and, perhaps, localized, quantitative and/or qualitative changes in the colonic flora. How probiotics exert their effects remain to be defined but an anti-inflammatory effect seems likely. While this approach to the management of IBS is in its infancy, it is evident that manipulation of the flora, whether through the administration of antibiotics or probiotics, deserves further attention in IBS.PMID: 17261128Did you watch the above video?Some people may have IBS and SIBO together or one or the other.alsoWhat is Clostridium Difficile?http://www.cdiffsupport.com/aboutcdiff.htmlI posted that because its one of the things that might cause foul smeeling stools, I think celiac might as well but am not sure. Its more fyi


----------



## jman2008 (Jun 22, 2007)

based on my expierence so far, and im still new and still have some symptoms, I think SIBO is real but a side effect of GI inflammation related to too little good bacteria and a beat up intestinal lining due nsaids etc.I do know PPI's make my symptoms worse.Antibioitics help but make things worse later on.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SIBO is a specifc problem.I will post some info on it soon.Its not really about bad bacteria or inflammation though, but normal bacteria in the wrong place, the small bowel.IBS is a disorder of the large colon. Functional disorders can effect the entire gi tract.There are quite a few reasons why someone might have sibo though.


----------



## Karen29809 (Jan 10, 2007)

Get tested for bacteria. I just tested positive for H Pylori, did the stool test which is very accurate. On antibiotics now, plus probiotics and eating way more yogurt than I care to, but it seems to help. One warning, my doctor said he didn't really think it was H pylori, but I requested the test, and GUESS what?Garlic & Yogurt, good for your gut. Just don't eat 'em together!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Karen29809 H Pylori, is the bacteria that contributes to ulcers.People also can have H Pylori without any symptoms of infection. H Pylori, isn't connected to IBS though, IBS is not a bacterial infection. Bacteria may have roles however.Some people take antibioticss and feel better sometimes, because of transient bad bacteria that is just there. I wrote to Dr Drossman on sibo and here is the reply. *Any Idea what those irritating substances are?*sorry its in bold type that is how he worte it into the email so I would see it was his answers."IT IS AN OVERSTATEMENT TO SAY THEY ARE "IRRITATING" SUBSTANCES AT LEAST IN THE SENSE OF BEING SOME TYPE OF TOXIN. THEY ARE NATURAL BYPRODUCTS OF DEGRADATION OF FOOD SUBSTANCES BY BACTERIA WHICH DON'T NORMALLY OCCUR IN THE SMALL BOWEL. SO WITH INCREASED BACTERIA IN THE SMALL BOWEL, THE BACTERIA ARE ABLE TO DIGEST SUGARS FOR EXAMPLE PRODUCING H2 AND CO2 FROM THE SUGARS WHICH ARE GASEOUS BUT WHICH ALSO HAVE OSMOTIC PROPERTIES, I.E. INCREASED PARTICLES THAT CAUSE SECRETION OF FLUID INTO THE BOWEL THUS CAUSING DIARRHEA. IT'S THE SAME PRINCIPLE AS USING NON ABSORBABLE SUGARS LIKE LACTULOSE OR SORBITAL TO TREAT CONSIPATION BY INCREASING FLUID IN THE BOWEL. IT'S JUST THAT WITHOUT BACTERIA IN THE SMALL BOWEL, IT DOESN'T HAPPEN AND THE FOOD SUBSTANCES GET ABSORBED. WITH INCREASED BACTERIA IT COMPETES FOR THE FOOD SUBSTANCES AND PRODUCES THE GAS AND DIARRHEA."*This means these are just in the wrong place and not specific or multiple pathogens?*CORRECT. HOWEVER, THERE IS GROWING INTEREST NOT IN THE AMOUNT OF BACTERIA BUT THE TYPE OF BACTERIA. CERTAIN BACTERIA CAN CAUSE SOME MILD INFLAMMATION OF THE BOWEL AND OTHERS PROTECT THE BOWEL FROM THAT POSSIBILITY. SO THERE IS "GOOD" AND "BAD" BACTERIA. POSSIBLY WHEN PEOPLE ARE TREATING PRESUMED SIBO (WHICH MIGHT NOT ACTUALLY BE HAPPENNING, BECAUSE THE TEST MAY BE INACCURATE) ANTIBIOTICS MAY HELP TO GET RID OF THE BAD BACTERIA AND THAT MAY BE WHY THEY ARE GETTING BETTER. THIS IS WHY SOME PEOPLE GET BETTER AFTER ANTIBIOTIC TREATMENT. BUT IT CAN ALSO GO THE OTHER WAY, I.E., ANTIBIOTICS HAVE BEEN SHOWN TO MAKE IBS WORSE AS WELL. THE OTHER IDEA IS TO USE PROBIOTICS WHICH CONTAIN "GOOD" BACTERIA (E.G., LACTOBACILLUS OR BIFIDOBACTERIA) WHICH REPLACE THE BAD BACTERIA, POSSIBLY REDUCE THE INFLAMMATION AND IMPROVE SYMPTOMS. SO THE ISSUE OF BACTERIA IN THE BOWEL IS MUCH MORE COMPLICATED THAN SIMPLE SIBO, BUT SIBO CAN BE A PART OF THE WHOLE PICTURE (THOUGH NOT THE WHOLE PICTURE FOR IBS).


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

H-Pylori... according to blood work I tested positive many times and thus received excessive amounts of antibiotics esp., the H-Pylori kit. Went to a new GI specialist & he asked me if I ever had a breath test. No I said. Test stated negative... my stomach & colon was stripped of good bacteria. Today, my doctor called me stating that I tested positive for C. Difficile. Antibiotics!!! did me in and yet, I received Plagyl (antibiotic) to treat what antibiotics did???? Sorry Johny, never had the benefit of taking antibiotics and stomach and stools normal. If it works... do not fix it. Sometimes constipation may occur causing stools to be hard, but for me it's usually because of narcotics thus, a win/win situation with IBS-D.Find yourself a good doctor and go to the library.


----------

